# Does anyone use a large turntable for 360 photos?



## duskdove (Jun 11, 2021)

Not sure if this is the right place to post😬.. I am new here.

I am photographing furniture for eCommerce and in the process of renovating our studio. We are thinking to invest in the turntable, but for the large pieces that we photograph (which go up to 120" long and 80-90" high) it's really hard to find an automated version, so we have decided to build a manual one. Just wondering if anyone out there has any experience with turntables... can't figure out what would be a good size to go with.. 100"?
Thank you.


----------



## tsouri (Sep 10, 2021)

HI
Did you try looking at Aliexpress or places like that?
The only issue would be the shipping I guess.. 
How about this


----------



## photospherix (Nov 16, 2021)

We do!

We have a 16' table that we use in the large studio. It holds up to 4 ton. I would suggest looking towards the direction of car turntables. You might need to do a little wiring change to make it able to stop at given angles, but it will do what you need. 

The down side is that they are really big and heavy, hard to move around, and take up lots of space!


----------



## 360carstudio.de (Dec 8, 2021)

We have a xyimager Car Turntable, you can Set Number of Images per Spin IT Takes Pictures fully automated. We also use this Sometimes for furniture. Take a Look.

SHORI

Dont know If its allowed to Post lniks to pruducts Here. Simple Google for xyimager Car Turntable.


----------

